# FS/FT: 11" Super Red Texas Ciclid monster piece or for Blk Berry/good cellphones



## rsxed (Apr 21, 2010)

sold'~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## rsxed (Apr 21, 2010)

open for offers~~~~~~~~~~but no lowball plz. 

and i am not trading any fish/equipments cuz i m leaving the hobby.


----------



## StickS (Sep 5, 2010)

Would take it but no tank room/money for it right now. Wish I did, been looking for one since I started the hobby. Beautiful fish. Approx. how old is it?

GL selling & free bump


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

It's big and beautiful


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

is it a female ? it has no kok !


----------



## rsxed (Apr 21, 2010)

this is a male. Texas is hard to have a kok even it's male.


----------



## rsxed (Apr 21, 2010)

I will trade it for good name brand cell phones as well.


----------



## rsxed (Apr 21, 2010)

priced down to $150!!!


----------

